# Personal bank loan.



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking for some help guys!

Basically i'm looking into geting a bank loan of £5-6k. I have had a good look on the comarison sites at the best loans available. Sainsbury's banking seems to be coming up with good rates.

I would like some tips though. What should i be looking at when apply for a loan? Where can i get the best loan/Who is offering the best at the moment?

Is there anything that is going to catch me out that i may have not read in the small print?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

say no to ppi. 

sometimes credit cards offer better deals like a years interest free. if you are savvy you can transfer the balance each year picking the best deal available. better than being stuck with the same rate until its paid off. try get it paid off asap as this obviously saves you paying more interest.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

darren1229 said:


> say no to ppi.
> 
> sometimes credit cards offer better deals like a years interest free. if you are savvy you can transfer the balance each year picking the best deal available. better than being stuck with the same rate until its paid off. try get it paid off asap as this obviously saves you paying more interest.


Ok mate, i will look into that.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Sainsbury's are pretty good actually. You can play the credit card game, but if you just want a personal loan then the rates as Sainsbury are about as good as you'll get.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Might be worth contacting your bank too, I know some have better rates available for customers.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Might be worth contacting your bank too, I know some have better rates available for customers.


thats a good point actually. One the comparison sites the rates for my bank aren't great but i will give them a ring.

Thanks!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Also try different values. When we wanted to get ours we found that we got a better rate by taking a bigger loan. There was no penalty to overpay so we just paid the extra we didn't need straight back in and ended up with a cheaper lag for a smaller amount


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Try the Derbyshire. Good rates up to £20k.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Bank of Mum and Dad, slightly cheeky and might not be possible. 

But if they have £5k available and are getting less then 2% at the bank! I'm sure they would give it you for 4%? Everyone's a winner!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I had the loan for my Jeep with Sainsbury's Finance and I honestly can't fault them. They were the best rate - better than my bank/RBS and were great to deal with, not that I really dealt with them much. :lol:

Say no to any insurance and you're golden. :thumbs:


----------

